# Nipping at Fingers



## brennalynne (Mar 27, 2014)

This just happened to me again and it was adorable. 

Does anyone else have it when your guy will nip at your fingers when they're annoyed at you? Whenever I add water because of evaporation Rudy gets annoyed at me (because I haven't taken him out for the process) and will nip at my fingers and then looks surprised that his attacks aren't doing anything.

It's the absolute cutest thing ever and I'm sure he hates me for finding it so adorable.

He's done this a few times now, but only when annoyed. Any other time I put my finger in his tank he just stares at them until they leave.

Anyone see other cute habits their fish does when they're in a particular mood?


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Awwww... That's so cute! When my little guys feeling playful he will nip, chase and flare at my fingers! We have a little play session where I'll just move my finger around and he'll be off going mental chasing and biting! It's so cute and then I'll give him some bloodworm or a pellet as a reward! I remember once I didn't give him a treat, I got the most grumpiest face in betta history :-D


----------



## brennalynne (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh man, that is the cutest. I get the grump face whenever his "vicious" attacks don't do anything haha. I think it hurts his poor ego


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I like to frown at them XD I think they know I'm teasing em


----------



## brennalynne (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh its the best. I love how responsive they can be. Rudy flares only occasionally and it's hilarious when he does because he acts so big and tough and yet keeps opening and closing his mouth like he's expecting food.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

One of my boys flares at me when I'm looking at his neighbor, but stops when I look at him. Like a kid sticking his tongue out.


----------



## brennalynne (Mar 27, 2014)

Aw that's cute, it reminds me of my dog who gets upset if you give too much attention to another pet in the house and not him. If I'm cuddling with my hamster, he's at my feet trying to get my attention. If my cats are being held, Charlie is there to get under my feet and bounce around. 

It's a constant: "pet me pet me pet me" but if you do start to play with him exclusively he gets annoyed at you haha. He'll start to look the other way and ignore you.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

XD what a little butt.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha ha ha... Like my little pooch, he gets jealous whenever I sort the fish out then when I give him attention he makes a 'huff' noise and walks away in a sulk XD


----------



## brennalynne (Mar 27, 2014)

Such a little butt. I'll lay down on the floor next to him to cuddle and I'm not kidding you... he will pretend to hear something at the door every single time - he will stand up, walk a few feet away (far enough from me) and then go lay back down. He's such a butt, I can't believe him sometimes.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol, some dogs are so fickle XD gotta love it though


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Mako did that to me the other day.When I open his feeder door he swims over & waits for me to drop his pellets in,but if I take too long he jumps up & makes a splash,and this particular day he jumped up so high his little mouth touched my finger.It was so cute & felt like a soft little suction cup.


----------



## KodaBear (Mar 8, 2014)

The females in my sorority do something similar to this. I have the inside plastic piece of a filter cartridge that came with my whisper filter ,that I rigged to become a little hoop for the girls to swim through.Every time I hold it in the water someone jumps out and nips me.Then as soon as they hit the water again the look at me as if what no food.lol


----------



## brennalynne (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha thats really cute Polkadot and KodaBear. It always ends up being about food in the end. It's all thats on their little minds. Feed me, feed me, feed me


----------

